# And now you...



## Hudson Carpentry (13 Aug 2013)

And now you delete my post.

Come on.. Tell me in public what rules I broken???

I asked a question. Can I advertise my machines here and if not where.
I then complained as a mod edited nothing in my post yet posted red text and wording that made it look like I had broken some rule.
I then asked a question. Where can I advertise my machines elsewhere.

So are we now not allowed to ask where I may sell some precision metal machines. Are users not allowed to advice someone else where they may sell something thats not allowed to be sold on this site?????????

If I knew the mods name I would have indeed asked that mod in a PM why the edit and suggested the more friendly way of answering. If I had been PM'ed I wouldn't of made this post which will probably get deleted anyway.

How much help, advice have I given to this forum, I even programed the scoreboard. No I haven't been around but sometime but its not like im some chancer thats just signed up for one reason.

Not good...


----------



## monkeybiter (14 Aug 2013)

HC you can advertise your machines on here [in for sale sect] , others have.

What have you got for sale? Any interesting bargains?

Will I now have a post deleted?


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Aug 2013)

Precision Metal Engineering Machines MB.

I asked if there allowed and if not does anyone know where. Im still looking for a site of any sort.

I currently own 6 Milling machines and 2 large lathes. I don't have the need or room for them all so need rid of 2 mills and one lathe.

For sale are
Pratt & Whitney 16x30 lathe with back place, 3 & 4 jaw chucks, many collects and tail stock chucks.
NuTool vertical milling machine (free standing knee type)
Adcock & Shipley Horizontal E1 milling machine.


----------



## powertools (14 Aug 2013)

The site in the link below may well be a good place to sell your items.

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Aug 2013)

Cheers pt


----------



## marcros (14 Aug 2013)

so HC, tell us more about this new venture of yours...!


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Aug 2013)

Im keeping woodwork shop and business and will still run and play in there but I have brought and take over a small engineering business thats on the same industrial estate as my current shop. It comes with all the assets plus current business.

The new business currently has a very nice Bridgeport Turret Mill and a Harrison (190 or 195) 15" Lathe. The current owner who ill be employing takes on architectural ironmongery and small batches of precision engineering jobs like small parts for the internals of special door lock systems, morse pins, special fixings, repairs and modification to parts etc. This side im keeping on as the work is all from regular customers that need the parts every month or two. The guy is 69 and wants to semi retire so has been winding the business down for a year.

As some of you know I and a mate have been working towards opening a new business for gun smithing, rare parts manufacturing and rifle stocks plus targets etc.

As it happens I have just brought the assets of an old gunsmith firm which included:

Pratt & Whitney 16x30 Lathe. Just to give you an idea on the scale this machine weights 2.2 tons.
Nutool Bench Mill/Drill (FongFu copy)
Warco Knee type Mill
Nutool Knee type Mill
2x Adcock & Shipley vertical mills

These are just the big machines, there are others plus boxes of tooling and accessories for them.

Like I say I don't have room for them all or the need but the deal was for all. These all lets me expand on the metal shops current business model plus they will open the scope for the new gun smithing side of the business. The guy that currently runs it used to also do work on air rifles for a company in Nottingham.

So thats the venture, Precision machining and engineering plus gun smithing with parts and accessories manufacturing for the air rifle market.


----------



## monkeybiter (14 Aug 2013)

All that sounds very much like my dream 30 yrs ago, best of luck, I hope you do well.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Aug 2013)

Cheers MB


----------



## flh801978 (14 Aug 2013)

Could I see some pictures of the nu tool knee type mill and any idea of price?
what model number is it? bed size? power?

Ian


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Aug 2013)

flh801978":2d12pvuu said:


> Could I see some pictures of the nu tool knee type mill and any idea of price?
> what model number is it? bed size? power?
> 
> Ian



Bed = 22 7/8 x 7 1/2"
Motor is 1HP
12 Speeds

Model im unsure as its worn off the plate. The serial number and Manu date is still there

Prices Offers in the £600-700 range.

Ill get pictures tomorrow and look over the machine some more.


----------



## AES (14 Aug 2013)

@HC:

The link already published above (Homeworkshop) is a good one for SH metal working machines of all types. Also you could post in the For Sale section of the website that covers the mags "Model Engineer" and "Model Engineer's Workshop". It is:

www.model-engineer.co.uk

If you get the chance visit WH Smith and pick up a copy of either of the above mags as there are always a couple of ads (at least) from companies dealing in SH machines and tooling. The value of tooling is often much higher than many people recognize.

Best of luck with the new venture.

AES


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Aug 2013)

Cheers AES ill have a look.


----------



## MickCheese (14 Aug 2013)

HC

Best of luck with your new venture. Sounds exciting. 

Mick


----------



## pip1954 (14 Aug 2013)

hi i meet you a while back when i collected some of your spare timber sounds like things are on the up i hope things go well for 
all the best for the future
=D> =D> =D> 
pip


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Aug 2013)

Thank you Mick and Pip. I think I remember.


----------



## No skills (14 Aug 2013)

Gun smith eh? excellent!, quite envious in fact. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (15 Aug 2013)

Model is a VM730 but it could be an alpine with a nutool badge. The first letter on the model maybe wrong as its not clear but the rest are.

230v or 410v but is 3 phase. 1.5kw induction motor.


----------



## hanser (15 Aug 2013)

Alan 

Good luck with the new venture. 

Plenty of potential customers in Radford, so I am told :shock:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (16 Aug 2013)

Didn't notice it before today but this Nutool/Apline machine is a clone of the Warco A1S. The lathe is a also a 12x30 not 16 and is a Model B


----------

